# Cooling fan help



## Snicker02 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey all,

Just about to install some cooling fans. my case has only got one accessible vent and screw holes at the back of the case. From what i can see there is another at the front but has hard drive in front of it and cant see how to take the of the case off (is a acer veriton m464). if i was to use just the back vent would i want the fan in-taking air or exhausting it? Thanks a lot


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Fans in the rear of the case you want blowing out . . fans in the front blowing in


----------

